

Your Database Just Got Its Own Website - jknupp
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2013/12/20/your-database-just-got-its-own-website/

======
buckyball
installed via pip, made a runserver.py like suggested as quick start. Result
on /admin:

AttributeError AttributeError: 'Flask' object has no attribute
'endpoint_classes'

